

A story about thorium, a strong candidate for cheap, green, safe energy - sentinel
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/ff_new_nukes/1/

======
pilom
A friend of mine works for Westinghouse on Thorium reactors that he says are
being built in China and India. It blows my mind why the switch hasn't
happened yet.

~~~
sentinel
Nice. Yeah, apparently China and especially India are investing a lot in this
technology. I guess there are still a lot of politics involved in the energy
market, with no big players wanting to give up a slice of their pie.

